# IN-line weights



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Well with being under the weather and the weather just plain sucking I was board on Saturday. I had purchased some unpainted versions of the rednek weights to try and use some minnow body on. The first pic is my attempt at that. They didn't turn out to well so I had a few that were still left undone. Well I think my kids have been playing with my weights as I have a few missing. So I figured it was time to put the unpainted ones to use. Painted these Saturday. They are two and three ounce and the three ounce one I had cut the bottom eye off to use the minnow body. I guess if I get some teeth marks on them I should have left it on. 
My attempt with minnow body


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

The first two I really like the prizm effect. How do you paint that? I also like the idea of painting all my weights, to keep from handling the raw lead when rigging them.- Hankster


----------

